# DEFI Super sports cluster



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

After having a look at dino's BLOG, i saw that TOP SECRET have used this in their 32... Looks like a very nice bit of kit..

But as website indicates, defi doesnt intend to bring this over..  

Has anyone in Japan have this installed??

http://www.nscs.co.jp/NS/defi/product/dssc/dssc_feature.html

Pierre


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Fantastic piece of equipment  
I've only seen it installed in the Top Secret VQ32 and the Scoot 4-rotor RX7.
Don't have one myself though.


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Bean said:


> Fantastic piece of equipment
> I've only seen it installed in the Top Secret VQ32 and the Scoot 4-rotor RX7.
> Don't have one myself though.


Do you have access to more info, In terms of availability and price? This seems to solve all our gauge problems at once...


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

RIPPMODS said:


> Do you have access to more info, In terms of availability and price? This seems to solve all our gauge problems at once...



Sorry, only saw iton Dino's Blog, and did a search on google after, and came up with link from above, as i said, AFAIK i dont think thay have any in UK, but who knows, DEFI might bring them in to US... mail or phone them i suppose..


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

When we chatted to the Defi reps at TAS 2006, they were quick to point out that it was not for international sale. Actually, IIRC the reps initially didn't want to talk to us about the product at all as they thought we all lived overseas.  

Cya O!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

i wonder why


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone heard anymore about this? I've had my eye on one of these for a while, I can't understand why it isn't available outside Japan :-(

Fox
---


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I think you can only buy it in Japan through a Defi Dealer. Cost wise they are About £1k complete for either Turbo or N/A and this what the Turbo kit looks like.










Tony


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

nice, can you upgrade from a current defi setup? that way you have a controller and most of the sensors already...


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Will try and pick one up when in japan fingers x .....better than buying a load of guages. 

Gerry


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

1K.

what does it show on the electronic stuff?

oil temp, pressure, water temp etc etc.


also stack does these, for about the same money.

to think of this though: each Defi gauge costs between 150-200 new. 

so thats 5-7 gauges you can get at maximum for 1K.

Stack ST8130&ST8110 - Integrated dash display with analogue tacho for street and rally use

thats the stack item. Defi looks a bit better, but Stack is the same quality.

excellent pieces of kit, highly informative to!

surely this meter shows more?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Personaly i think this is a much better kit than the stack or motec.
It can replace your cluster and still supply you with all your ignition and warning lights.




























Tony


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I have defi link and one gauge connected to it...I dont have a clue how to use the control device :S


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I really dont see why defi dont manufacture this for the international market. Its a great bit of kit and saves all the mess from putting in guages. The more i think about it the more i want it.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

This looks like a mad system!!! 

Like Tony says it gives you all the vital info and yet all the warning lamps. 

Truely superb.


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

[ PRODUCT TESTING | Defi DSSC ] J.D.M. OPTION INTERNATIONAL


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Would be awesome to fit it in my R33.
Would rather do turbo upgrade first though, that I need.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

NExt question then, can the speed be converted to MPH.. Doubt it as it was for Jap market only..


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> I think you can only buy it in Japan through a Defi Dealer. Cost wise they are About £1k complete for either Turbo or N/A and this what the Turbo kit looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,
Can you confirm if the kit comes with all the sensors?

I spy a boost sensor as well as a couple of temperature sensors. Lots of wires too so I am hopeful 

It certainly looks like a better option than 6 or 7 gauges at £180 a pop!

Also interested in the KPH question if anyone knows the answer


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I wanna know if the menu options are translated in to English at all ? 

Looks really good. Maybe. Just maybe on the next car =D


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

I want one....droool... I have 5 defi BF guages already but would love to upgrade to this ! Can anyone get me one ?

Question is though, how much work will it be to get it to fit and looking good in place of the std dash ? Connecting the sensors and wires up should be straight forward as long as the wiring diagram isnt in japanese lol but it looks an odd shape to fit in place of the current dash - im not sure it'll fit ?

Does anyone have pics of one fitted in a gtr ?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I visited the defi stnd at the auto salon and i vaguely remember the guy saying something about the menu system being in japanese and will at some point be done in english.
Sorry cant remember anymore but i had just walked off an 11 hour flight and straight into a hall full of mad tuners so i was a bit overwhelmed.

Gez


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Would be awesome to fit it in my R33.
> Would rather do turbo upgrade first though, that I need.


Yeah, I rather put that money towards performance, although a very nice gizmo.

Between the Nismo clusters and PFC commander, I've got all the info I need..


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Gez said:


> I visited the defi stnd at the auto salon and i vaguely remember the guy saying something about the menu system being in japanese and will at some point be done in english.
> Sorry cant remember anymore but i had just walked off an 11 hour flight and straight into a hall full of mad tuners so i was a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> Gez


Fingers crossed it's this side of 2007 :squintdan

I've been having a look round the interweb & it seems these have been about in one guise or another since 2005. Defi have been promising release to the USA & Europe for some time 

Who would be best to speak to about these? - A Defi dealer in the UK or a Japanese speaking chap who could contact Defi direct & get some no BS answers?

I know which i'd favour... Any takers?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Just thought i would bump this to see if anyone has anymore info on this item regarding english release??

Tony, i take you have installed yours. can you please PM me regarding the purchase etc..
Thanks
Pierre


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

No not quite, but it wont actualy be goin into the R34 but into my Civic.

Tony


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Where did you get it from Tony?? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## Munkee Majic (Apr 19, 2007)

bump this thread again. Anyone got one of these fitted yet? Or even seen one in real life?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I think Tweenierob may be able to get one of these. There was talk of him getting one for my Dad.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

I would defo be interested and we could do a group buy on somewhere fitting them into the dash nicely and wiring it up ?


----------



## Munkee Majic (Apr 19, 2007)

a group buys sounds good. anyone interested or know where to buy from?

Ta!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm also interested in it. I'm thinking to buy a AIM Strada or DEFI SC. 

I know where to buy it in Japan. The problem is that there is not particular support for fitting, from the seller.

Carlo


----------

